# Idiots guide to Stellplatz...



## aikidoamigo

We are travelling into Germany for the first time this summer, any advice you can give on how to spot the best ones, how to beat the crowds and find space, filling with water and electric, best way to use the payment machines etc. etc. would be gratefully received.

No information can be too basic as we have a larger MH and as best as possible would like to try and avoid incident or disappointment! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mandyandandy

We got the 2013 Bord Atlas yesterday as we are also going into Germany this summer, only done Harz mountains so far, heading to Lake Constance this time. 

We like a theme so planning route around some of the great municipal pools we keep hearing about, we have a 13 daughter with us. 

Looking forward to your feedback on this. 

Mandy


----------



## peedee

I don't think there is an answer to your question because they are all different when it comes to location, layout, facilities and payment. However I don't think you will find any difficulty using them especially in the tourist areas like the Mosel. Sometimes the instruction are in several languages but it does help to have some knowledge of German as well. The key to finding a place is to get there early especially in the popular areas. If you don't like a place, move on
peedee


----------



## baldybazza

We have just come back from Germany and used the Bord Atlas ourselves to find stelplatz. As Peedee says they are all different but we have a 8.5mt van and we discovered they list the length of the pitches in the BA so that helped us chooses which stelplatz to go on and definitely get there early. A lot of the German vans were huge so they cater for them.

Hope you enjoy yourselves we did although we had to move back to France due to the flooding.


----------



## peejay

Might be worth having a good read of Gerhard's guide.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

Have a great time, you'll love Germany.

Pete


----------



## Zozzer

Stellplaetze come in all shapes and sizes. Some are free, look for the word "Kostenloss" in the bordatlas book.

Some offer only the very basic facility of a patch of ground on which your allowed to overnight. Others offer all mod cons, toilets, showers, washining machines, dryers, Wifi at reasonable rates or even free. Some are quite a distance from town centres without any public transport, whilst others have public tranpsort some of which is free having paid your tourist tax (depending on local bylaws.)

My advice would be search for a stellplaetz in the same way you would a campsite in the UK, if it's just an overnight stop enroute to somewhere else, then any will do, but remember to use your sixth sense, if you don't feel safe then don't stay.

Try to arrive at a stellplaetz mid afternoon, the later you leave it, the less chance you have of getting a spot or getting electricity if you desparately need it.

Arrive with plenty of cash in loose change 2€, 1€, 0.50€, & 0.20€ coins as you'll need it for the parking meter if the stellplaetz is unmanned, equally you'll need it for the electricity meter and to buy water.

Electricity can be expensive on some sites so run your fridge on gas. Well you've allready paid for that.


----------



## adonisito

One of the main things we noticed on stellplatze is that a hose is often needed on the bornes to fill with water. There are steel guards around some taps and you can't get a watering can underneath. I've bought a hose to get around this.


----------



## Christine600

adonisito said:


> One of the main things we noticed on stellplatze is that a hose is often needed on the bornes to fill with water. There are steel guards around some taps and you can't get a watering can underneath. I've bought a hose to get around this.


I think that is to avoid people rinsing their waste cassette under the drinking water.

It's a good idea to bring several sizes of hose connectors since there is no standard size.


----------



## aikidoamigo

*Best ones in the Mosel valley?*

Anyone got an opinion?


----------



## rotorywing

Losnich 49.976024,7.041932 , €7 with 'L', free water. Easy to cycle into Bernkastel -Kues.
Forgot to mention that there is another stellplatz across the bridge at Kinheim


----------



## Boff

Hi,

most things have probably already been said. Here some hints from a native German:

1. Get the Bordatlas! It is the "bible" of German motorhomers. It not only lists stellplatz and MH friendly camp sites, but also sanitary stations ("Entsorgungsstationen"). It is in German, but there is an English description of all the icons used.

2. Don't arrive too late. Peak season starts soon in Germany, and many stellplatz will get full in the evening.

3. It is very helpful if you are not dependent on electric hookup every night. The free of charge (_kostenlos_) stellplatz providing hookup points are always the first to be full. So if you don't depend on hookup, your choice is much wider.

4. Have enough cash with you. Germany is still pretty much running on cash. Credit cards are still mainly accepted in large department stores and more "posh" restaurants only. Foreign debit cards like Maestro are more and more frequently accepted in supermarkets, but you cannot rely on it.
Stellplatz are usually paid in cash only, either at a pay&display machine, or to a warden, or into an honesty box.

5. Finally, be aware that shopping options are still very limited on Sundays.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## aldra

We travelled 8 weeks in Germany

Without the border atlas 8O 

But we did have a stellplaz guide

We had a fab time, Mosel Rhine down through the Black Forest, and the alps

It's a lovely country 

enjoy

Aldra


----------



## DJP

We have just travelled a fair amount of the Mosel from Koblenz down to Saarburg between May20and June 12. 
Several Stelplatz were under water, many landing stages for boats/ferries were unusable as they were under water. We have no moved on to Bavaria about 30km from Innsbruck. We have had rain rain and more rain since Sunday. 32mm of rain Sunday 12mm yesterday, snowfall on the peaks sat night, 15mm of rain today. Temperature has been around 9 or 10'c since Sunday.
Check the weather out before you head off, be prepared for flooded Stelplatz, but don't worry, if one is flooded there is another just down the road. 
Some days we ours travel only 2 or 3 miles between Stelplatz, if we like it, we stayed a couple of nights, if not, we moved on. There are plenty to chose from.
Cochem was great, Bernkastell is great, Saarburg (on Saar is fantastic). The list is endless.
Be prepared with plenty of change and don't expect your full water quantity to be supplied, usually 1 Euro for 100 litres, sometimes we only got 80 ltrs and at worst 20ltrs!
Whatever the weather you will enjoy it, especially if you have bikes, the cycle tracks are superb and almost 100% alongside the Mosel.


----------



## 113016

Christine600 said:


> adonisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main things we noticed on stellplatze is that a hose is often needed on the bornes to fill with water. There are steel guards around some taps and you can't get a watering can underneath. I've bought a hose to get around this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is to avoid people rinsing their waste cassette under the drinking water.
> 
> It's a good idea to bring several sizes of hose connectors since there is no standard size.
Click to expand...

I am sure it is  It is a pity the French don't do the same, as far too often we see the cassette shoved around a drinking water tap  
The German way is excellent! 
We carry a short hose, about 12 inches, and it is then possible to fill a watering can!

Get the Bord Atlas


----------



## stewartwebr

Typing this from a very warm and busy Mosel Valley. If you don't like a Stellplatz many more to choose from. Don't worry about size, we are sitting here in a 9m van and looks tiny compared to some of the monsters here. 

Our only tip would be to ensure you have lots of €1 and 50 Cent coins for the water and electric meters. 

The Stellplatz in Trier is very good and close enough to walk into this historic town. The Stellplatz runs a camping card system. When you arrive at the barrier you are given a credit card type card. Once pitched you go to the payment machine and add credit to the card. This card is then held against the electric posts, water taps, toilet block, showers etc deducting credit as you go. On day of departure it deducts the €8 a night charge and returns any unused credit. Great system and saves having to find coins. 

Hope you have fun


----------



## bulawayolass

I ordered the Bordeatlas today from Vicarious books £23.50 inc postage and get two books, they look good and we are getting excited for our trip 

*Caro*


----------



## 113016

bulawayolass said:


> I ordered the Bordeatlas today from Vicarious books £23.50 inc postage and get two books, they look good and we are getting excited for our trip
> 
> *Caro*


On our recent Germany tour, we found the Bordatlas to be invaluable.
You just have to get used to a few German words.

Agree, about the coins 2 euro, 1 euro, 50 cents and even 10 cents for 10 litres of water.


----------



## nicholsong

Does anyone know where I can pick up Bordatlas in UK on a route more or less down the A1 from Scotch Corner, Please?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

Most motorhome dealers in Germany keep it in their shops Geoff. Just in case you don't get one in the UK, Alan.


----------



## DJP

stewartwebr said:


> Typing this from a very warm and busy Mosel Valley. If you don't like a Stellplatz many more to choose from. Don't worry about size, we are sitting here in a 9m van and looks tiny compared to some of the monsters here.
> 
> Our only tip would be to ensure you have lots of €1 and 50 Cent coins for the water and electric meters.
> 
> The Stellplatz in Trier is very good and close enough to walk into this historic town. The Stellplatz runs a camping card system. When you arrive at the barrier you are given a credit card type card. Once pitched you go to the payment machine and add credit to the card. This card is then held against the electric posts, water taps, toilet block, showers etc deducting credit as you go. On day of departure it deducts the €8 a night charge and returns any unused credit. Great system and saves having to find coins.
> 
> Hope you have fun


We intended to stay at Trier Stelplatz but on arrival found a fairground setting up so we moved on. That was round June 12 so may well have gone by now, or in full swing!


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy said:


> Most motorhome dealers in Germany keep it in their shops Geoff. Just in case you don't get one in the UK, Alan.


Alan, thanks

Currently MH is stored in Scotland, then we will be touring and after that coming back to Poland and I thought it would be nice to have the Bordatlas in advance of hitting Germany in order to plan a route.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer

nicholsong said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most motorhome dealers in Germany keep it in their shops Geoff. Just in case you don't get one in the UK, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, thanks
> 
> Currently MH is stored in Scotland, then we will be touring and after that coming back to Poland and I thought it would be nice to have the Bordatlas in advance of hitting Germany in order to plan a route.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Can recommend Hann. Münden, we stopped off there having come direct from Calais, before continuing on to Wroclaw. So Katowice will be easily done.

http://www.meinestadt.de/hann-muenden/stadtplan/point-of-interest/stellplaetze


----------

